# Gun collections - Please no politics/gun control rants



## mqm_london

I loved the gun vault thread but it has become such a mess with irrelevant posts, politics and pretenders that I thought it might be useful to start a focused thread with a request to all members to kindly avoid politics and irrelevant chatter including which guns you wished you owned - here, we talk only about guns we have and what we think of their weaknesses or strengths.

Here goes:


----------



## mqm_london

Hands down, at least these days, my FN SCAR is the best piece of equipment I own (obviously, my .50 BMG is orders of magnitude better than anything out there, including most armed forces, but we are talking about stuff I shoot every week).

If you are not familiar with the gun, I suggest you google it, it is an absolute blast to shoot, very little recoil (although, KRIS Super V has even less but that one shoots .45 ACP so a different class of weapon), it has an effective range of 800 meters and is accurate enough that it is used by several armed forces in scout sniper application (they do use the 20 inch barrel in this application whereas mine is a 16 inch barrel).

Anyway, I look forward to some real discussions with you guys, I hope we can keep this thread on topic. Here is another pic of my scar.


----------



## mqm_london

Hmm,

I logged in today after a day or so to post the procedure for stripping and cleaning the fn scar as part of my series of posts about guns in my collection. It looks like though there isn't much interest here. This is strange for me because I thought that I would get better reception here than amongst america or england based gun forums, perhaps I was wrong or worse, I overestimated the number of serious shooters by a wide margin.

Am I missing something? Surely, its not my nickname?


----------



## shuakataftab

Your nickname is nice


----------



## arslan_treen

i didnt knew they let people do weekly shooting on a fn scar in lewishim but what do i know !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

arslan_treen said:


> i didnt knew they let people do weekly shooting on a fn scar in lewishim but what do i know !



They may if its an an airsoft? 

No, i carry and shoot mine in the free world.


----------



## mqm_london

shuakataftab said:


> Your nickname is nice



Thanks, I think it is appropriate.

So, it looks like I will have some time this weekend to post some internals of the scar. We'll move to other guns in coming weeks.


----------



## Super Falcon

mqm london i dont like ur name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

Super Falcon said:


> mqm london i dont like ur name



Thanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

wait i am confuse ist are you in London or Usa second is it a airsoft ? and it still will be replica or imitation of a real weapon both not allowed to be carried or used under new Gun regulation or as i call it STINKIN NO GOOD HIPPIE LAW


----------



## Beskar

If these truly are your weapons, then why is the file name showing up like this? 

"*fn_scar_light_mk16_elcan_1.jpg*"

Who names their images like that?


----------



## fatman17

View attachment 4365


Chinese copy of Tokarev - 9mm. - fired in anger many times but only for target-shooting empty beer cans!


----------



## fatman17

View attachment 4366


Baretta 8mm manufactured in 1942. issued to my late father during his tour-of-duty with British Indian Army in West Irian in 1946.

As far as I can remember, never fired in anger!

I am also in possession of a Winchester Rifle and a Japanese Army Samurai sword taken as bounty by my late father during the Japanese surrender at Singapore during WWII.

pictures to-morrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

This is my CF98, Chinese 9mm 15+1 shot pistol. Rotating barrel mechanism and a very good, reliable and effective pistol. 

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/p7260086.jpg/

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/p7260092.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arslan_treen

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 4365
> 
> 
> Chinese copy of Tokarev - 9mm. - fired in anger many times but only for target-shooting empty beer cans!



u mean 5.67 mm or commnly known as 30 bore ! or did i miss somthing ?


----------



## mqm_london

Bezerk said:


> If these truly are your weapons, then why is the file name showing up like this?
> 
> "*fn_scar_light_mk16_elcan_1.jpg*"
> 
> Who names their images like that?



I do

fn is Fabrique Nationale
scar stands for special Special Forces Combat Assault Rifle
mk16 is the rifle's designation (the other one is MK17)
elcan is for the elcan spectre dr scope on the gun

Capiche?

Okay here are some shots of the lwrc internals, enjoy


----------



## mqm_london

arslan_treen said:


> wait i am confuse ist are you in London or Usa second is it a airsoft ? and it still will be replica or imitation of a real weapon both not allowed to be carried or used under new Gun regulation or as i call it STINKIN NO GOOD HIPPIE LAW



Does it matter where I am?

As for the real or replica question, pictures in my last post should be enough to answer your question.

Next week, I will post either the scar or FN five seven handgun internals.


----------



## mqm_london

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 4365
> 
> 
> Chinese copy of Tokarev - 9mm. - fired in anger many times but only for target-shooting empty beer cans!



Beer cans? What beer cans? You mean soda cans, right? 



fatman17 said:


> Baretta 8mm manufactured in 1942. issued to my late father during his tour-of-duty with British Indian Army in West Irian in 1946.
> 
> As far as I can remember, never fired in anger!
> 
> I am also in possession of a Winchester Rifle and a Japanese Army Samurai sword taken as bounty by my late father during the Japanese surrender at Singapore during WWII.
> 
> pictures to-morrow...



Can't wait, thanks.



taimikhan said:


> This is my CF98, Chinese 9mm 15+1 shot pistol. Rotating barrel mechanism and a very good, reliable and effective pistol.



Wow, this thing looks awesome. 16 shots of 9mm? That is pretty neat. I have FN five seven that by default takes 20 rounds of 5.7x28mm ammo but I have extensions for my mags allowing me to have 30 rounds in each mag. That is my main carry weapon and 90 rounds between three mags is pretty insane I think.


----------



## TaimiKhan

arslan_treen said:


> u mean 5.67 mm or commnly known as 30 bore ! or did i miss somthing ?



30 bore is 7.62X25mm bullet. The standard for original Russian & Chinese TT pistols, but now u can see 9mm TT pistols too.


----------



## Conscientious objector

mqm_london said:


> I do
> 
> fn is Fabrique Nationale
> scar stands for special Special Forces Combat Assault Rifle
> mk16 is the rifle's designation (the other one is MK17)
> elcan is for the elcan spectre dr scope on the gun
> 
> Capiche?
> 
> Okay here are some shots of the lwrc internals, enjoy



Why don't you put the doubts to rest by making a youtube video with all your alleged hardware on display? You should as part of your presentation make reference to yourself i.e say "mqm London" and you could say hi to everyone on the Pak defense forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

mqm_london said:


> Wow, this thing looks awesome. 16 shots of 9mm? That is pretty neat. I have FN five seven that by default takes 20 rounds of 5.7x28mm ammo but I have extensions for my mags allowing me to have 30 rounds in each mag. That is my main carry weapon and 90 rounds between three mags is pretty insane I think.



Yes Five Seven is a very nice looking pistol, and a powerful one too. 
This pistol can carry a lot of ammo due to the small size of its bullets.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

mqm_london said:


> Beer cans? What beer cans? You mean soda cans, right?



I dont think so  

how do you think he got his nick "fatman17"  by drinking diet soda??  

(@ fatman17: no hard feelings man  just some fun at your cost. )
(PS: I hope you aint into "peenay ka shoq" !! Bad Bad Boy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

Conscientious objector said:


> Why don't you put the doubts to rest by making a youtube video with all your alleged hardware on display? You should as part of your presentation make reference to yourself i.e say "mqm London" and you could say hi to everyone on the Pak defense forum.



No need to do anything of the sort. You can doubt all you want. I wonder what you guys would think if shared pictures of my garage, good thing this is not a car forum


----------



## Righteous_Fire

mqm_london said:


> No need to do anything of the sort. You can doubt all you want. I wonder what you guys would think if shared pictures of my garage, good thing this is not a car forum



Post'em Bro! We'll LUV them


----------



## mqm_london

taimikhan said:


> Yes Five Seven is a very nice looking pistol, and a powerful one too.
> This pistol can carry a lot of ammo due to the small size of its bullets.



One of the few with armor piercing capability, not that I stock the black tip ss190 steel core rounds


----------



## mqm_london

righteous_fire said:


> Post'em Bro! We'll LUV them



Really? Okay here is my daily driver. Has an unholy acceleration that never ends all the way to 208 miles per hour (yes, that is over 330 km/hour) - Over 500 hp stock and an smg gearbox that shifts like you hit a dog and ran it over at triple digit speeds. I have beaten my friend's lambo (gallardo) with it while hauling passengers. Check it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

^ MAAN! thats one HAAT smokin MothaF**** Ride   you ride well bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

mqm_london said:


> One of the few with armor piercing capability, not that I stock the black tip ss190 steel core rounds



Well armor piercing capability is due to the bullet not pistol. The pic posted in my post of the CF98 has also the capability to fire DAP92 rounds, armor piercing rounds, subject to availability. 

Five Seven was made specifically for armor piercing in mind, as its bullet 28mm in length, having awesome fire power, plus the shape & make of the bullets then make rest of the difference. 

And DAP rounds are illegal to posses except for the law enforcement agencies, in pakistan as well as abroad. Five Seven issued to LEA have AP rounds, and for private collection normal rounds, but anything can be gotten on the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary_ali

TaimiKhan Bhai, Your guns seems to be very nice,





It seemed a bit more noisier........
What is the Price of this gun Sir?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Mercenary_ali said:


> TaimiKhan Bhai, Your guns seems to be very nice,
> 15qsJgnm0sw[/media] - CF98 9mm Firing Part 1
> 
> It seemed a bit more noisier........
> What is the Price of this gun Sir?



  u found me on youtube ?? man i never thought anyone will from here. 

Well its not noisier, it may sound due to the quality of the audio recording of the camera, around a year ago it used to be 45K to 50K, but nowadays its reduced to 30K. And the design is not bad, its an attractive pistol, light & durable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

taimikhan said:


> u found me on youtube ?? man i never thought anyone will from here.
> 
> Well its not noisier, it may sound due to the quality of the audio recording of the camera, around a year ago it used to be 45K to 50K, but nowadays its reduced to 30K. And the design is not bad, its an attractive pistol, light & durable.



^ @ taimikhan: Alaka ta kho pukhtoon ra o kha tay 

Nice glasses  ( I'm thinking thats you)


----------



## TaimiKhan

righteous_fire said:


> ^ @ taimikhan: Alaka ta kho pukhtoon ra o kha tay
> 
> Nice glasses  ( I'm thinking thats you)



 walay aalakaa nama ta na goray ??  Khan yaa dae usaraa ooo Pekhawar yaa likalay dae, Pakhtun koo biya shalam kanaa. 

Thx for liking the glasses, one of my favorites too  

Yups man, daa uncle ji zae yumm 

dae koom zae yea ??


----------



## arsenal_gooner

dalta soora pukhtana di za khabar navam chi damra dalta vu .malaki vi zi siraf wama dalta


----------



## Righteous_Fire

arsenal_gooner said:


> dalta soora pukhtana di za khabar navam chi damra dalta vu .malaki vi zi siraf wama dalta



  Alakona da thread kho munga zay ta uraso 

My Pkhtoon brothers! lets not piss off and derail our dear mqm_london's great thread, he's a great guy plus he may call Altaf Bhai   (mqm bro thats just a joke, no hard feelings bro  )


----------



## TaimiKhan

arsenal_gooner said:


> dalta soora pukhtana di za khabar navam chi damra dalta vu .malaki vi zi siraf wama dalta



 lag time da nora toor shi, nora akhpalan wa ba raaoozi. 

should start a thread to find all of them ???


----------



## TaimiKhan

yups, sorrryyyy mqm bhai, plus we just did intros, no politics or gun control stuff was discussed


----------



## Conscientious objector

mqm_london said:


> Really? Okay here is my daily driver. Has an unholy acceleration that never ends all the way to 208 miles per hour (yes, that is over 330 km/hour) - Over 500 hp stock and an smg gearbox that shifts like you hit a dog and ran it over at triple digit speeds. I have beaten my friend's lambo (gallardo) with it while hauling passengers. Check it out.



You know what would make a great vid? You rolling along in this baby with one hand on the steering wheel,and firing the fn scar in the air out the window with the other hand.That would probably be the coolest vid on youtube ever.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Conscientious objector said:


> You know what would make a great vid? You rolling along in this baby with one hand on the steering wheel,and firing the fn scar in the air out the window with the other hand.That would probably be the coolest vid on youtube ever.



Right on dude! *BUT* then mqm's daddy is gonna find out about that video and then  no more car privilages  probably grounded for the rest of his life  Noooooo


----------



## Conscientious objector

righteous_fire said:


> Right on dude! *BUT* then mqm's daddy is gonna find out about that video and then  no more car privilages  probably grounded for the rest of his life  Noooooo




Oh dayam! Yeah mqm you better forget about the video buddy I wouldn't want you to get into trouble


----------



## mqm_london

Conscientious objector said:


> You know what would make a great vid? You rolling along in this baby with one hand on the steering wheel,and firing the fn scar in the air out the window with the other hand.That would probably be the coolest vid on youtube ever.



Interesting. I shoot at a range or out in the boonies only. It is not legal where I live to shoot within 2 miles of a highway or built up structure.

Check out the race with the lambo though:


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Mqm could you please tell me the whole name of the car with cam inside?? 

NICE VID though


----------



## mqm_london

Lamborghini Gallardo


----------



## Righteous_Fire

mqm_london said:


> Lamborghini Gallardo



Maan, Thannx, but many of my friends would have a rather hard time believing it


----------



## mqm_london

righteous_fire said:


> Maan, Thannx, but many of my friends would have a rather hard time believing it



What is with this weird attitude people? What is this whole thing with trust? Are you saying the car in video is not a Gallardo? It is not difficult to google Gallardo Interiors:

gallardo interiors - Google Images


----------



## Righteous_Fire

No Bro! your'e cool 

but they would have a hard time believing a lambo gallado could be defeated by an M5


----------



## arsenal_gooner

Alakona da thread kho munga zay ta uraso


ehehhehehe


----------



## mqm_london

I was cleaning my HK416 just now and couldn't help but marvel at the complexity and over-engineering evident in the bolt alone. Obviously the barrel is and other parts are just as incredible but this post is about the bolt. Enjoy:


----------



## TsAr

righteous_fire said:


> No Bro! your'e cool
> 
> but they would have a hard time believing a lambo gallado could be defeated by an M5



Either the chasis is Gallado but the engine is not or the driver is **** who does not know how to drive


----------



## mqm_london

TsAr said:


> Either the chasis is Gallado but the engine is not or the driver is **** who does not know how to drive



I am not going to get into petty arguments with you. Suffice it to say, I have beaten F430, Gallardo and 911 (997 turbo) with my car (all rolling starts, too much wheelspin to compete with the awd sports monsters from dig). This is not to say I haven't lost races, I have run with Murcielago (LP640 version) and Vettes (Z06 and ZR1) - Good god, I didn't even know what hit me, those cars are *that* fast. I saw my speedometer and I was doing well in excess of 150 MPH when these cars (well not Z06, the other two) vanished like I was standing still.


----------



## Arsalan

friends i am sorry as i have not gone through the thread to know what the discusion is about. i am here to ask you people about this gun:




this was posted in gallery but have no captions of its make or type. it was displayed in IDEAS!
any ideas which gun is this??

regards!


----------



## Abasin Turi

am not sure but the last one seems like sniper psr 90... not sure thou


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

mqm_london said:


> I was cleaning my HK416 just now and couldn't help but marvel at the complexity and over-engineering evident in the bolt alone. Obviously the barrel is and other parts are just as incredible but this post is about the bolt. Enjoy:



Mine is a Young Manufacturing's chrome BCG, the quality is pretty good! 
I personally wouldnt buy 416, just happy with one I assembled myself!
I did get a Sabre Defence barrel though, they do get batch tested & not individually like LMT. I called SDI & spoke to one of their engineers before I bough the barrel. the lower is Anvil arms.
I did end up painting it in FDE though.
the 2nd pic is after I made some changes ( rear sight) & the 3rd one is with a flip up rear sight on my trip to Virginia City in Nevada). I have since replaced the butt stock & now have a slimmer Magpul one but havent taken any new pics. I also go t rid of the fancy hand guards & back to the regular one to keep the weight down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

atmi_chuza said:


> Mine is a Young Manufacturing's chrome BCG, the quality is pretty good!
> I personally wouldnt buy 416, just happy with one I assembled myself!
> I did get a Sabre Defence barrel though, they do get batch tested & not individually like LMT. I called SDI & spoke to one of their engineers before I bough the barrel. the lower is Anvil arms.
> I did end up painting it in FDE though.
> the 2nd pic is after I made some changes ( rear sight) & the 3rd one is with a flip up rear sight on my trip to Virginia City in Nevada). I have since replaced the butt stock & now have a slimmer Magpul one but havent taken any new pics. I also go t rid of the fancy hand guards & back to the regular one to keep the weight down.




Now that is what we call a post full of awesome. Great stuff.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abasin Turi said:


> am not sure but the last one seems like sniper psr 90... not sure thou



These are British RPA Rangemaster series Sniper Rifles of different calibers. The Top most of the AMR 0.50 Caliber used by PA.


----------



## mqm_london

Fine. All this talk of 50 bmg, I find myself forced to upload pics of my Berratt 82A1 (50 bmg). Finally figured out how to put the upper and lower together without help. Enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

Another angle. I like how the camera focused on the hollow point bullets in my 357 magnum revolver.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

mqm_london said:


> I was cleaning my HK416 just now and couldn't help but marvel at the complexity and over-engineering evident in the bolt alone. Obviously the barrel is and other parts are just as incredible but this post is about the bolt. Enjoy:



As always, mqm Bro you amaze me! Nice pix bro! 

*Damn! Now how on earth did you get your fine little hands on an mk416!!??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

mqm_london said:


> Fine. All this talk of 50 bmg, I find myself forced to upload pics of my Berratt 82A1 (50 bmg). Finally figured out how to put the upper and lower together without help. Enjoy:





mqm_london said:


> Another angle. I like how the camera focused on the hollow point bullets in my 357 magnum revolver.



Maan, that is SICK DUDE!  Nice,  I like the holes on the barrel of your 82A1,  Nice


----------



## mqm_london

righteous_fire said:


> As always, mqm Bro you amaze me! Nice pix bro!
> 
> *Damn! Now how on earth did you get your fine little hands on an mk416!!??*



My 416 is actually a post sample. SOT dealers are free to sell these as uppers after destroying the FA trigger. Even so, these are fairly rare and cost a little more than most guns out there but I think they are worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mqm_london

Why was this thread moved from weapons club area?

This is not a general defense post and certainly has an international aspect. Could whoever moved this please move it back. I won't post any more pictures or materials until this thread is restored to weapons club area.


----------



## RescueRanger

My Optima 12 Gauge Over Under



















**please excuse the hardcore bed cover!*
my baby, this was a gift from an uncle (may he rest in peace) and i have fitted it with Bushnell Holosight and a surefire flashlight on the rail, the rail is after market and took some time to source.

Some bogus knives bought from around Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.U.R.B.

RescueRanger said:


> Some bogus knives bought from around Pakistan:



Hi! sir, a pretty nice collection you have got there.

Pardon me for an off topic question.

Can you tell me a place in Pakistan from where i can buy _Gerber _ASEKs or an _Ontario_ ASEK ?

Thankyou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

S.U.R.B. said:


> Hi! sir, a pretty nice collection you have got there.
> 
> Pardon me for an off topic question.
> 
> Can you tell me a place in Pakistan from where i can buy _Gerber _ASEKs or an _Ontario_ ASEK ?
> 
> Thankyou.



Brother, 

If you are in Islamabad you can drive down to Gown House on Murree Road (near 6th road) and he has a very good stock, but is a bit on the expensive side, starting from 8,000 PKR. Or if you are willing to travel to KPK, a quick trip to sitara Market will get you what you need for 3k, when there goto Majid Traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

RescueRanger said:


> Brother,
> 
> If you are in Islamabad you can drive down to Gown House on Murree Road (near 6th road) and he has a very good stock, but is a bit on the expensive side, starting from 8,000 PKR. Or if you are willing to travel to KPK, a quick trip to sitara Market will get you what you need for 3k, when there goto Majid Traders.




I haven't checked the Gown house for that( baccha baghal mein dhondora shehar mein).
Will go there tomorrow.
Last year i've been to the Sitara market Peshawar but i couldn't find any of the mentioned except there were some classic and good looking local stuff, with knife covers/blade protectors hanging around the dealers' shop.


----------



## MilSpec

The collection:







Mosin Nagant, 7.62 x 54R mm





marlin 795 0.22 cal Semi Auto Rifle





Marlin X7S 7.62 x 51 Nato/.308 cal Bolt action rifle with Leapers UTG bipod and Barska 10-36x - 50mm scope 





Mossberg Maverick 88 12G Pump action Shot gun






AKM - M&M arms FA Cugir M10 AKM (with Side mounted rails, Leapers UTG 5th Gen 4" ITA Red/Green *** Sight with QD Mounts, Leapers tac-light, hogue grips and tapco stock)





Tanfoglio TZ 75 9mm semi auto pistol





Smith and wesson SW9VE 9mm Semi auto Pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

S.U.R.B. said:


> I haven't checked the Gown house for that( baccha baghal mein dhondora shehar mein).
> Will go there tomorrow.
> Last year i've been to the Sitara market Peshawar but i couldn't find any of the mentioned except there were some classic and good looking local stuff, with knife covers/blade protectors hanging around the dealers' shop.



Bahi you need to go to the right guy . They hide all the good saman from the eyes of inspectors, anyway if you can't find what you are looking for at Gown House, p.m. me i will give you the number of someone who can sort you out in Islamabad. 

Salam
@sandy_3126 that is a very impressive collection. One question if i may, why the Marlin? Do you engage in PR competitions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

RescueRanger said:


> Bahi you need to go to the right guy . They hide all the good saman from the eyes of inspectors, anyway if you can't find what you are looking for at Gown House, p.m. me i will give you the number of someone who can sort you out in Islamabad.
> 
> Salam




Sure sir, Cheers!


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> Salam
> @sandy_3126 that is a very impressive collection. One question if i may, why the Marlin? Do you engage in PR competitions?



Thank you sir, 

Marlin X7S bolt action was my first firearm, I bought this particular rifle to learn to shoot long range upto 600m+. 

Marlin 795 .22 semi auto was my third firearm I had bought because it was very inexpensive, and had better out of the box accuracy than the ruger 10/22. It was the rifle I deemed best to train my then girl friend (now wife) to shoot. 

I was in the NCC (national cadet corp amry wing in school, equivalent to ROTC in US) and had won rifle shooting competition on lee enfield 0.303. Hence when i came to US I had always thought of getting into shooting competition. 

Although I bought The marlin XS7 bolt action, as a long range training/ hunting rifle eventually proved to be competition ready rifle for the civilian marksmanship program. I did take the ITTS long range course and try am trying make plans for entering competition next year. 

From my experience with the two marlins I have, i have become a big fan of their quality. From the interaction I have had with their customer service these guys are old school armorers who have been given a new lease on life by remington. And as remingtons quality is dropping every year, marlin is beating it's now parent company in both semi auto 22 and entry level bolt action rifle markets. I have been eyeing a marlin lever action 0.30 30, will definitely be on my cart on my next purchase....

Few camping and edc knives and handguns




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

I need a life! Texas does this to people............




For teh curious minds: M1a Socom with Aimpoint red ***,
Ar15 with 1x Vortex MOA illuminated scope on a Burris 1 piece mount,
mossberg 500, Glock23 40 cal, HK USP 40 cal, SW 38 cal revolver.sig P238 in 
9mm short.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

RescueRanger said:


> Bahi you need to go to the right guy . They hide all the good saman from the eyes of inspectors, anyway if you can't find what you are looking for at Gown House, p.m. me i will give you the number of someone who can sort you out in Islamabad.



Maybe you should report it instead of giving out information to ppl who might be a possible terrorist who knows.

This type of shops is where terrorists get their weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Icewolf said:


> Maybe you should report it instead of giving out information to ppl who might be a possible terrorist who knows.
> 
> This type of shops is where terrorists get their weapons



Brother, terrorists don't need to goto gown house or sitara market to get equipment. Theek hain na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RescueRanger said:


> My Optima 12 Gauge Over Under



where is this place, i mean is it in balochistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

darkinsky said:


> where is this place, i mean is it in balochistan?



DI Khan sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Come on people don't be shy... Add some flavor to this thread.


----------



## mqm_london

I have acquired a lot more stuff (guns, cars) but don't want to start the same ole people showing disrespect by doubting I own this stuff.


----------



## Erhabi

mqm_london said:


> I have acquired a lot more stuff (guns, cars) but don't want to start the same ole people showing disrespect by doubting I own this stuff.



Who is doubting here? just post pictures of your weapons and tell us how good they work and prices of these weapons?
btw is your HK-417 automatic? coz AFAIK its illegal to own automatic weapons in America


----------



## mqm_london

Its HK-416 and no it is not illegal to own automatic weapons.


----------



## Thorough Pro

"Make believe Trolls"



Bezerk said:


> If these truly are your weapons, then why is the file name showing up like this?
> 
> "*fn_scar_light_mk16_elcan_1.jpg*"
> 
> Who names their images like that?



I hate it's trigger pull very long and crappy, pistol itself is not bad though.



TaimiKhan said:


> u found me on youtube ?? man i never thought anyone will from here.
> 
> Well its not noisier, it may sound due to the quality of the audio recording of the camera, around a year ago it used to be 45K to 50K, but nowadays its reduced to 30K. And the design is not bad, its an attractive pistol, light & durable.


----------

